

Privacy Breach on Bloomberg’s Data Terminals - bcn
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/11/business/media/privacy-breach-on-bloombergs-data-terminals.html

======
bcn
"The news gathering technique appears more widespread than the Goldman
incident, which was first reported by The New York Post." I don't know what's
more surprising- calling this a 'news gathering technique' or the fact that
this was scooped by the NY Post.

